# Amavisd-new & sa-update



## dave (Feb 16, 2009)

I am unsure about updating spamassasin rules with amavisd-new.   does this happen automatically?  Where to tell amavisd-new to look for updated ruled?  How can I test to be sure they're getting loaded when I reload amavisd-new?

There is some stuff about this online, but none of it is recent.

Any input much appreciated.


----------



## hydra (Feb 16, 2009)

You have to update yourself, or set up a cron job.

Read more here:
http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/RuleUpdates

Be sure to restart amavisd-new afterwards.


----------



## dave (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response, but it does not really answer my question.  I know I need to run sa-update manually or via a cron job.  And I know I need to reload amavisd afterwords.  But - how can I _verify_ that the rules that amavisd is using have been updated?  When I run 
	
	



```
#amavisd debug-sa
```
 i get the Mail::SpamAssassin version, but not the rules version/info.  Also, what directory are rules supposed to be updated to?  Where does amavisd expect them to be?  Anyone?

Links to relevant reading would be good too.  I am having trouble finding information that is up to date and relevant to FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------

